# 14 year old, "lifter" new



## BRITTEST (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey i have been lifting a little over a year. im not so much into bodybuilding directly but also into powerlifting as well, i am 14 years old 6-1 and weigh 200 pounds.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 17, 2004)

Welcome and Impresive #'s  

Scott


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2004)

BRITTEST welcome to IM! 

you are one big (and strong) 14 year old!


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 18, 2004)

Great Stats!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## chrismc91 (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome and very nice stats dude .


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

are you sure yur 14???

not say 18???

damn


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW !!!!!  Welcome to IM


----------



## djk80 (Feb 28, 2004)

that looks unlegit, but im from Canada so :S we dont have powerhouses like that up here


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by djk80 *_
> that looks unlegit, but im from Canada so :S we dont have powerhouses like that up here




Ummm. 


Mike Platz is one example. He's from Ottawa.


*Edited to add: Welcome to the board.


----------

